# east matty



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

fished Tues /Wed 10 & 11th wind was e /se both days grinded for a big one both days and ended up with 2 trout and a keeper red ,threw corkys and tops mainly corky's.On Weds whoever the joker was "burning "the shoreline in a Majek Illusion,Etec engine and power pole needs to be educated on some courtesy-this joker burnt form the oyster farm all the in and around Kain cove down to spring Bayou. No wonder noone caught anything-If he fishes the bash I hope he loses! Just my 2 cents. They should OUTLAW burning !!!
GLF


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> fished Tues /Wed 10 & 11th wind was e /se both days grinded for a big one both days and ended up with 2 trout and a keeper red ,threw corkys and tops mainly corky's.On Weds whoever the joker was "burning "the shoreline in a Majek Illusion,Etec engine and power pole needs to be educated on some courtesy-this joker burnt form the oyster farm all the in and around Kain cove down to spring Bayou. No wonder noone caught anything-If he fishes the bash I hope he loses! Just my 2 cents. They should OUTLAW burning !!!
> GLF


 Unfortunately you got to see what I see all the time. More and more are using the shorelines as highways. Hate that ya had bad luck, good luck to ya next time Croaker .


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*I Feel Ya*

and it doesnt help when you have some idiot burn into the shoreline right in front of your wade.:headknock


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Buy some mannequins and set them up all along the shorelines


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

RickLued said:


> Buy some mannequins and set them up all along the shorelines


 LMAO! and put fake shotguns in their hands!


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

What is scary about it is they do it early in the morning. I am surprised you don't hear about more boater/wader accidents.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

:brew:

I couldnt find the popcorn icon, so abrew will have to do.

Rob


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

I dont think you have to worry about anyone in a Majek Ill. fishing East Matagorda in the bash... Crossing West Matagorda bay with a North wind could get pretty nasty in a boat like that.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm no expert like you guys and i don't have a boat, so dumb question: *what the heck is burning?* Thanks


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Me syndrome*

Yep, that's the Me Syndrome. It's unfortunate.

I've been anchored 50 yards off shore in E Matty before, trying to protect my wade and had someone burn between my boat and the shore. Last fall I had a guy in a Redfish Line run right through my wade in the mouth of a bayou because he had to go back in the lake, where he ended up not catching any fish. I know this because we discussed his rude beahvior and his need to get his arse out of bed earlier if he wanted to get in there before someone else was already there.

Maybe the financial downturn will keep some of the Me Syndrome Jack-arses off the water now...


----------



## *waterdog* (Jun 9, 2008)

I am going to try and bring my video camera out on every trip so i can capture these idiots


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Laguna Freak said:


> Yep, that's the Me Syndrome. It's unfortunate.
> 
> I've been anchored 50 yards off shore in E Matty before, trying to protect my wade and had someone burn between my boat and the shore. Last fall I had a guy in a Redfish Line run right through my wade in the mouth of a bayou because he had to go back in the lake, where he ended up not catching any fish. I know this because we discussed his rude beahvior and his need to get his arse out of bed earlier if he wanted to get in there before someone else was already there.
> 
> Maybe the financial downturn will keep some of the Me Syndrome Jack-arses off the water now...


Yep..


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

Burning is when a shallow running boat is running 1,3,5,10,15' off the bank standing on top of their consoles running in circles looking for bait to mark on a gps so they can win a tournament or for whatever other reason they can conjur up??? IMO it is unethical and DESTROYS sea grass which takes YEARS to grow back and it shows an I don't care about anyone else but myself type of attitude that is prevelent w/ these jokers...This is also typical w/ red fish circuit guys too, in this case the guy was pre-fishing(burning) the bash in P.O.C.( hope the guy cracks his hull making that long haul!!!


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

the problem is that these so called fisherman can not locate fish without running over them. in return scares the you know what out of them and turns up the bottom.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> Burning is when a shallow running boat is running 1,3,5,10,15' off the bank standing on top of their consoles running in circles looking for bait to mark on a gps so they can win a tournament or for whatever other reason they can conjur up??? IMO it is unethical and DESTROYS sea grass which takes YEARS to grow back and it shows an I don't care about anyone else but myself type of attitude that is prevelent w/ these jokers...This is also typical w/ red fish circuit guys too, in this case the guy was pre-fishing(burning) the bash in P.O.C.( hope the guy cracks his hull making that long haul!!!


Yep, and they will be in our back yards at the end of May to ruin a bunch of good days and water for us. The beef jerky boys will be in Kemah the last weekend in May so look out for guys standing on raised driving platforms wearing thier "Ricky Bobby" shirts buring the shorelines for the whole week beforehand. And if we are all lucky the will put the championship and or the "invitational" on our waters as well!! .....great hwell:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

So maybe they should outlaw these shallow, shoreline burning boats? When they do that they do destroy sea grass and spawn beds right?


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

I own a shallow runner but, I don't burn shore lines. There is a time and place for a boat like that but, some people take advantage it. Guns are fun too but, there are idiots using them for the wrong thing everyday.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

"The beef jerky boys"


I dont care who you are, thats funny right there!!!


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*i will have a scooter again in the near future*



wiggler said:


> I own a shallow runner but, I don't burn shore lines. There is a time and place for a boat like that but, some people take advantage it. Guns are fun too but, there are idiots using them for the wrong thing everyday.


was NOT tryin to slam shallow runner as I will always have a shallow runner and even another scooter in the future but I would never destroy grass or screw someones wade up-and you are right about the gun thing !!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Me too!*

I'm sick and tired of the "me" guys too. We see them all the time in POC. Some parks his boat and wades right to the mouth of Pringle or Contee and since "he was there first" wants to prevent everyone from running into the lakes. Had one guy wade a channel across from the boat ramp and got ****** and yelled at every boat that came by, cursing all those shallow water boats. When will these total idiots realize if you fish a cut or channel, you are going to get run over. They think everyone should stay away from them and go fish somewhere else. They think just because they picked a popular channel or cut into a lake, the rest of the world needs to be prevented to getting into the prime spots.

I am also sick of the guys who run their boat right over my wade. You won't believe this one - or maybe you will. Parked the boat in a back lake and waded out 50 yards from shoreline and was fishing the "outside" drop off. Here comes this YAHOO into the lake and instead of being polite and going behind me between me and shore, he buzzes straight down the middle of the lake in front of me and other waders. What an idiot! He totally ruined that lake for several hours. Why can't these people THINK and figure out what people are doing and go behind them rather than screw up the fishing passing right in front of them?

I get so sick of these people who think it's OK to run full tilt down a center of a lake that everyone else is drifting across. I mean, you see it all the time in Seadrift/POC. You get a nice lake with fish in it, and all the knowledgable locals run in along the lee shoreline, then make quiet drifts all the way across - catching fish in the center of the lake - get to the other side, politely run along the shoreline to the "exit lane", back across to the lee shoreline and make another drift. You get 5 or 7 boats doing this is perfect harmony, everyone catching fish, leaving the center undisturbed - and then some total idiot who doesn't have a shallow boat, or doesn't know how to run his, comes barrelling in right down the center of the lake, staying well off the shorelines, and screws up EVERYBODY's drift. Of course, they make a short drift - don't catch anything - and then blast away down the center of the lake again, avoiding the edges at all cost.

Yup, we see 'em all the time. They are the first ones back at the dock or at the restaurant at night getting so judgemental about ruining areas, lack of fish, and inconsiderate boaters. Usually they are from Houston and come down to our area and think they know how to fish it using "Galvez" techniques.

We usually just smile and try to ignore them - or we become very helpful and point them to fantastic stringers of fish in other parts of the bay. LOL


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

RickLued said:


> Buy some mannequins and set them up all along the shorelines


This is kinda a different deal but funny.. I knew of a guy that used to throw out a bunch of crackers and see how many boats would come and "work" the birds.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Roughneck said:


> This is kinda a different deal but funny.. I knew of a guy that used to throw out a bunch of crackers and see how many boats would come and "work" the birds.


I don't care who you are,that funny right there.


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> Burning is when a shallow running boat is running 1,3,5,10,15' off the bank standing on top of their consoles running in circles looking for bait to mark on a gps so they can win a tournament or for whatever other reason they can conjur up??? IMO it is unethical and DESTROYS sea grass which takes YEARS to grow back and it shows an I don't care about anyone else but myself type of attitude that is prevelent w/ these jokers...This is also typical w/ red fish circuit guys too, in this case the guy was pre-fishing(burning) the bash in P.O.C.( hope the guy cracks his hull making that long haul!!!


Burning is when a boat that runs shallower than yours drives by, and it ticks you off because your boat doesn't run as shallow. 
Burning is also when you make excuses to outlaw other peoples shallower running boats, by saying they chop up more grass than a boat that actually drafts more water.
Burning is also when you state that the way another person drives his shallower running boat is "unethical".
Burning is also when a shallow draft boat causes people with deep running boats to go post their frustration on the internet.

Finally, Burning is also a very effective technique used by pro's (for the most part) to locate fish, because they have already learned how to find fish the hard way and don't have the time to "do it the old-fashioned way". You will not find these pros on the internet posting these complaints. You will only find them on the water day in and day out.

Not from Webster...just from observation.
If you really want to verify my definition of burning...try posting the same question on the Kayakers web-site.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Big John said:


> Burning is when a boat that runs shallower than yours drives by, and it ticks you off because your boat doesn't run as shallow.
> Burning is also when you make excuses to outlaw other peoples shallower running boats, by saying they chop up more grass than a boat that actually drafts more water.
> Burning is also when you state that the way another person drives his shallower running boat is "unethical".
> Burning is also when a shallow draft boat causes people with deep running boats to go post their frustration on the internet.
> ...


 You are aware that there is a "JOKE' forum right?


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

Big John said:


> Burning is when a boat that runs shallower than yours drives by, and it ticks you off because your boat doesn't run as shallow.
> Burning is also when you make excuses to outlaw other peoples shallower running boats, by saying they chop up more grass than a boat that actually drafts more water.
> Burning is also when you state that the way another person drives his shallower running boat is "unethical".
> Burning is also when a shallow draft boat causes people with deep running boats to go post their frustration on the internet.
> ...


Now THAT's funny, true AND funny!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Roughneck said:


> This is kinda a different deal but funny.. I knew of a guy that used to throw out a bunch of crackers and see how many boats would come and "work" the birds.


I use cheap imitation "Fritos". Birds love em and they leave a nice slick.

DD's!!!... Really...I swear!!!! LOL


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I just have a lil' ol jon boat with a 20hp tiller.

I'm just gonna sit and listen to this one.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Big John said:


> Burning is when a boat that runs shallower than yours drives by, and it ticks you off because your boat doesn't run as shallow.
> Burning is also when you make excuses to outlaw other peoples shallower running boats, by saying they chop up more grass than a boat that actually drafts more water.
> Burning is also when you state that the way another person drives his shallower running boat is "unethical".
> Burning is also when a shallow draft boat causes people with deep running boats to go post their frustration on the internet.
> ...


Ridin' on top of your console is kinda like ridin' a bull. Its only a matter of time before you get thrown off.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The fishermen from Houston are not nearly as bad as those from Dallas.


JohnHumbert said:


> I'm sick and tired of the "me" guys too. We see them all the time in POC. Some parks his boat and wades right to the mouth of Pringle or Contee and since "he was there first" wants to prevent everyone from running into the lakes. Had one guy wade a channel across from the boat ramp and got ****** and yelled at every boat that came by, cursing all those shallow water boats. When will these total idiots realize if you fish a cut or channel, you are going to get run over. They think everyone should stay away from them and go fish somewhere else. They think just because they picked a popular channel or cut into a lake, the rest of the world needs to be prevented to getting into the prime spots.
> 
> I am also sick of the guys who run their boat right over my wade. You won't believe this one - or maybe you will. Parked the boat in a back lake and waded out 50 yards from shoreline and was fishing the "outside" drop off. Here comes this YAHOO into the lake and instead of being polite and going behind me between me and shore, he buzzes straight down the middle of the lake in front of me and other waders. What an idiot! He totally ruined that lake for several hours. Why can't these people THINK and figure out what people are doing and go behind them rather than screw up the fishing passing right in front of them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Just because these "pros" LOL have a limited amount of time doesn't give them any right to run over water being fished by others.


Big John said:


> Burning is when a boat that runs shallower than yours drives by, and it ticks you off because your boat doesn't run as shallow.
> Burning is also when you make excuses to outlaw other peoples shallower running boats, by saying they chop up more grass than a boat that actually drafts more water.
> Burning is also when you state that the way another person drives his shallower running boat is "unethical".
> Burning is also when a shallow draft boat causes people with deep running boats to go post their frustration on the internet.
> ...


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*SowTrout...*

SowTrout...I gather from your post that you are taking a shot at me for my post. Because I have respect for you, I will elaborate a bit on my tongue-in-cheek post and try to explain what you are apparently missing. I was NOT making a slur on Houston-based anglers.

Burning is definitely a hot topic with many folks not seeing eye-to-eye. While I am sure that many folks will never change their opinion and see things very black-and-white - and the reality is really much more gray.

First, the seagrass issue in Texas largely misunderstood. You won't find anymore more concerned about the coastal environment than me and my buds. However, seagrass scarring is largely an issue in a few isolated spots along the coast. In POC/Seadrift area - we have three main types of bottom vegetation. NONE of which have an issue with prop scarring. All the grasses in the area are very, very seasonal. In the winter, most ALL the grass dies off and the bottom are virtually devoid of vegetation. The grass re-populates every year. Furthermore, the types of vegetation we have in the area grow over even torn-up spots every year. You could plow it out, and the next year those spots will be completely covered with grass. Moreover, many shallow water boat - such as my RFL - have the prop even - or above the hull line. In order words, the HULL will hit bottom before the prop does. In fact, when I'm jacked up - my prop is almost 2" above the hull line. Contrary, many non-shallow water boats have a considerable amount - many the WHOLE prop - below the hull line. These boats do FAR more damage than most shallow water boats. In addition, I can promise you that one group of duck hunters stomping around in the mud do FAR more tearing up of the bottom than my boat will do in a YEAR. Truly - I could show you pictures.

Secondly, every bay system is different along the coast - and deserve different consideration when fishing. The Galvez bay system is MOSTLY open or what I call "outside" shorelines - with vast amounts of water off the shore. The fish relate to these shorelines. Running down close to these shorelines will certainly push the fish away and shut down the fishing. Don't do it. This is especially true because - as any old salt knows - outside shoreline fish are very transient. They rarely stay on the shoreline very long. If you push them off, they head elsewhere maybe not to return for a while - even a couple of days.

On the other hand, while POC/Seadrift has it's share of outside shorelines - the most consistent fishing is in small backcountry lakes. These lakes, with a few exception, are not very big - many less than an acre. In these circumstances, running through the middle of the lake with pretty much shut the fish down. Don't do it. The proper approach for many of these smaller lakes is to enter and traverse tightly along a shoreline, leaving the majority of the water undisturbed. THIS is how these lakes should be fished.

My comment was meant to educate folks that "Galvez" technique are not really the best way to fish these lakes. What is proper "ethics" for an outside shoreline is definitely a no-no for POC/Seadrift back lakes. We constantly see Galvez anglers - with the best of intentions - stay off the shorelines and run smack through the middle of these lakes - and curse the shoreline runners - totally oblivious that they are hurting more than helping.

Moreover, the best ethic is watch the other anglers/boaters and understand what they are doing. If you have 10 boats running the shoreline, drifting across the middle of the lake - and someone comes blasting in and runs over everyone's drift - they are NOT doing the right thing. The right thing is to fit in with the others and fish in a way that is respectful and consistent with the other anglers.

Conversely, if there are a group of anglers bailed out and wading the shoreline and spread out along an area - then the right thing is to put off your plans to drift and wade as they are doing - or find another area. We do this all the time.

Furthermore, if you see a group of waders in a line 50-100 yards off the bank, with their backs to the back fishing "out" - the best thing may indeed be running in behind them (between them and the shoreline) to keep from disturbing the "out" water they are concentrating. In this case, cutting in close is the courteous and right thing to do - as oppose to running way off the bank and chopping up the water they are fishing. Of course, if the lake is large enough that you can swing WAY out - a couple of hundred yards - then, of course - that would be better. But there are only two lakes in the whole area where that would be feasible.

Cuts and drains to lakes are great places to fish and we often see waders "staking their claim" to these spots. If the water "behind" the cut is small and out-of-the-way, then by all means - skip it and head to the next spot. However, if you insist on wading the mouth of a major lake, such as Pringle, Contee, Long, etc. in such a way that no one can get into the hundreds of acres behind it - well, you should expect that folks are going to run that cut. One of the major snafu is this: Early anglers (pre-dawn) zip through a cut to hit the "back, backcountry" water and after sunrise someone comes along and begins to wade the cut into the back, back lake. Now the pre-dawn guys are trapped -they can't exit without running close to the cut-fishers. We hate to be in this position, and often extend our stay backcountry far more than we intended to give the other guys time to fish it out. However, sooner or later we have to go home.....We know that is better to zip quickly through the cut, than to slowly chug out - far less impact to fish in the area. This is a place where a troll motor comes in real handy.

We have three types of anglers that regular fish our bays. The recreational, guides/commercial, and the pro competitor. In no other sport do these three types of sportsmen mix in the same venue - and that's a problem. You don't see NASCAR racing on Katy freeway, or farming/ranching in a city park. Each has a right to pursue their goals, but often the different nature of their "work" puts the groups at odds.

If my paycheck was a $10,000 tournament check - well, I would certainly would do what I needed to do to get paid. Unfortunately, this would really tick off a lot of people - and they would have every right to be angry and upset. When I am fun fishing, I absolutely HATE to see the tourny guys - but if I am fishing a tourny, and my paycheck is dependant on finding the fish quickly, and that means burning a shoreline - well, I'd be stupid not to do it if it means big bucks. Remember, that tournys are about MONEY. Now if you want to outlaw tournaments - just tell me where to sign! But as long as they are legal, then it is a problem that we ALL have to deal with. Unfair? Most certainly - but p-ssing and moaning about it doesn't solve it. Can't really blame a guy if burning is going to give him $10,000 if that what he is after - I don't LIKE it, but at least I can understand the motivation.

I don't have an answer to that one. Personally, I don't understand why tournaments are held on weekends. To me, it make MUCH more sense to have them during the week, so the impact on the recreational angler is minimized. The reality is that tourny pros would have ZERO problems fishing during the week - that's their job and should be done during "work" days. In the beginning, many tournament anglers were part-time pros that worked during the week - so weekends were the only time they could compete. But that is not the case anymore. Purses are large enough, and the competition is stiff enough, that tourny guys fish all week anyway. I guess they want the public to attend the weigh-ins - but why not have them WED, THUR, and FRI - and have them off the water by the time the recs hit the coast.

It may be really unpopular and "unethical", but I actually support the idea of setting aside areas that are wade-fishing only, or no-motor zones. Sure, I'd to run my boat anywhere I darn well please - but I like to think that I am understanding enough to give up a little for the "other" guy - and to make sure all groups have an undisturbed venue. Even making certain areas within tournament boundries "off limits" to tourny anglers. There are already precedents for this, such as the ferry landing. Every group needs to be able to compromise - IMHO.

Redfish and trout are very different in shallow water. Burning is mostly a redfish thing. The reality here is that redfish - most of the time - don't spook that easily. I would bet that I have caught more redfish in my life from the still-frothy propwash of my boat that most people on this board have in their entire life. Burning "works" because you can run nearly over a school of redfish -and they may scatter for a bit - but in 10-20 minute they are right back were they were - this is typical - in the lakes that is, where they really can't go very far.

Of course, this doesn't do very well for trout. Don't ever see anyone "burning" for trout. So the trout angler get major league screwed by burners.

In addition, while "burning" may have it's place - I considerate to be extremely inconsiderate to burn where there are other anglers. I will admit to burning sometimes - but only when there are no other anglers for a LONG WAY off - and only in certain circumstance where the impact of my burning isn't going to tick anyone off. Wish I could say the same for some tournament boys.

IMHO, these issues are not black and white - and the circumstances whether to run shallow or not, how run past anglers, or even burn - must be addressed on a individual case and in consideration of what is going on around you. What I was poking fun at in the original post is the blantant all-or-nothing, absolute responses and attitudes. While I am certain there are inconsiderate boaters - the guy that runs between you and shoreline may not be your enemy/idiot, and the guy whose runs way off the bank may not be helping you.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*True Story*

I remember one time in Contee, we had about 10-12 boats making drifts across the lake. In fact, boats were respectfully lining up for their "turn" in drifting across. Folks were coming in behind us - as we got halfway across, a boat would "line up" directly behind us 100 yards and follow our drift. Everything was hunky-dory, everybody popping a few fish a drift - nobody complaining. Then some bright anglers thought they best thing to do was wade - right smack in the middle of the lake. They were following a drift of another boat, and when they got to the middle of lake - they dropped anchor, and the five of them proceeding to spread out left and right of the "drift line" - right smack in front of all the other boat's drift lines. The guys following them were stuck - no place to go but drift into them. These guys got super angry - starting yelling obcene, throwing stuff, and generally being a-holes. They were loudly yelling that waders had the "right of way" and the other boats should pick up and leave or drift away from their "staked out" area. We ran into them later that night at Barkett's - talking really badly about the inconsiderate boaters coming so close to them, burning shorelines to get around them, and the sad part was their friends and others there were nodding in agreement and cursing the "inconsiderate" a-holes that drifted on top of them.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

John, I was just kidding. It's nothing about you. It is just a Houston/Dallas thing. Look around and you may be fortunate enough to find a job in Houston. J/K 

I, too, am very against burning, and have been burned more than once by those "pros" who don't have enough time to be courteous.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Remember what McTrout says "Cheetos do a lot better than crackers". 

You get the birds and a great slick too from all the oil in the Cheetos. 

Course no one on 2cool would Fill a sack with chips add a small weight and put a few holes in the bag and sink it in Galveston Bay.


----------

